# Custom knife finished



## dorianwidling (Aug 29, 2020)

Thought I'd get a few photos over here of this custom knife I've just finished.

Here are the specs:

Steel: 203/44.45 AEB-L @ 61 HRc
Handle: stabilized Oak w/ sea-green epoxy and copper spacer
Grind: Symmetrical convex, 50/50 edge














Thanks for looking!

Dorian


----------



## birdsfan (Aug 29, 2020)

Very nice Dorian! Cool handle spacer design


----------



## dorianwidling (Aug 29, 2020)

birdsfan said:


> Very nice Dorian! Cool handle spacer design


Thanks very much! It's a bit more of a pain to build, but I think it's worth it in the end...


----------



## IsoJ (Aug 29, 2020)

Looking good


----------

